# the "happy I have goats and aren't they amazing thread"



## Hillsvale (Jul 12, 2011)

So one poor poster commented that they weren't getting goats because of all our sob stories when we are looking for help. Obviously goats like everything else have issues but the joy far out weighs the sorrows, so I want everyone to post one extra cute or sweet thing your goaties did for you in the last 24 hours.


For me, mine always greet me with Maa's of joy at lock down time... its when they get their night time treat of grain, they wait for me to go in the door just in case I'm tricking them... the other extra cute thing was repairing their entertainment unit and giving it a new twist so I took the two electric spools and put the ramp between them... the ramp has wooden slats for treads if it were inclined for grip and my second littlest boer was caught doing delicate little steps in each and every tread where the others would have just lunged to the oposite spool...


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 12, 2011)

Well every time I go to the barn or when my girls see me pull in the drive way they MAA for me to come up with them. They love to be out in the yard with us. I also get lots of kisses from everyone. I LOVE MY GOATS and it makes me crazy they cant live in side with me!
Goats are Awesome and I think are WAY better then Horses or Cows 
They are entertainment and even my husband is starting to come around with them too! It makes me happy to how a goat can change your attitude if you are upset. They are so funny to watch and just very relaxing to be around!


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 12, 2011)

.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I must say, my experience with goats has been a big highlight in my life.

I've been a lotta places, worked with different folks, different nationalities, and certainly rich and poor.

Of all the things I've seen and done, I like goats best.  It's kinda hard to put into words, but they are very special animal beings.

It's kinda like ole' Ronnie Milsap sang:  "I wouldn't have missed it for the world".

Or Tom T. Hall:  Old dogs, goats, children and Watermelon Wine.

DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (Jul 12, 2011)

In the last 24 hours?  How about in the last hour?  

There is always an unruly mob at the gate morning and evening when I get ready to milk.  It is a challenge to get the correct goat through the gate, since I take them across the yard and into the garage to milk in mosquito season.  Today two does slipped out....the inexperienced one waited for me, confused, and the second-freshener, Ginger, just determinedly marched across the yard, ears forward, and hopped up on the milking stand.  She had half her grain finished by the time I got Plum back into the gate.  How is it that my heart swells with pride and love even when the goats are naughty?  And I smile and laugh all by myself out in my yard....the neighbors watch, I've even seen them videoing.....several times a day.  

This is something you only understand after you are owned by goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 12, 2011)

Freemotion: make sure if they send those videos to "America's funniest videos", you get a cut of the winnings. Or atleast they share some of the winnings with the goats. 

I love it. The neighbors video taping you.  



OH, you wont hear any they are cute stories out of me.  I Hate Goats!!!!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 12, 2011)

i usually dont get all soft on the goats but my little Nibbles is pretty cute. she milked like a champ this morning and then did her funny little run down to the gate, waited patiently, and then gave me a funny smile when i gave her a little pine shoot as a treat. 

last nite i had pasta with goat cheese and it made me love those silly little creature even more. this morning the goats fed the hens and the pigs. tomorrow i'll be making another cheese and i cant wait.

yay!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, let's see.....June gave me milk this morning and she didn't run away from me or refuse to walk to the barn (because sometimes she likes to pretend she's scared of the barn when she gets milked there twice a day every single day).  Then Ida, my doe kid, didn't try to sneak by me when I opened the gate to let June out, and she didn't jump on me this morning and get my work pants dirty.

I thought that was pretty great.


----------



## savingdogs (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I contributed to that other thread but let me list the reasons I love goats:

1. They have the cutest babies in the world, hands down. 
2. They eat blackberry plants and kill them. 
3. They think you are God. 
4. They follow me around like a dog. 
5. They give me adoring looks, and sit down next to me for head scratches if I sit down. 
6. Baby goats frisking around together is the funniest thing to watch you will ever see. 
7. Watching the love they have for each other is touching and inspiring. 
8. Seeing them relish and shorten the grass is a wonderful site. 
9. Watching (dehorned) goats fight and head-butt is hysterical. 
10. Goat milk is a wonderful product to have on hand (sorry cows :bun) but it is a superior product.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 12, 2011)

Before hubby fixed the gate the young babies would be able to sneak out of the barnyard and run around.  This spring on several occasions I would look out the window and see them playing on the trailer.  This is a small trailer for the tractor and when it is parked it tilts back and the tailgate rests on the ground.  The babies would run up the bed of the trailer and when they got to the top they would eventually slip and slide down.  Then they got back up and ran up the trailer and do it all over again.  

It was so much fun watching them play on the goats slide.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 12, 2011)

What a wonderful thread. I agree with all the posts above. My goats make me laugh and smile everyday. Their antics are to many to count. I love how happy they are to see me everytime I go outside. They all start yelling at me and running like there is mommy. Their kisses and head rubbing on us human rubbing posts is a trip. My boys and girls love each other and love to run jump and play together. No matter how bad a day they can make you smile and laugh. How I ever lived without goats I will never know. And I hope I never have to live without them.


----------



## savingdogs (Jul 12, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> What a wonderful thread. I agree with all the posts above. My goats make me laugh and smile everyday. Their antics are to many to count. I love how happy they are to see me everytime I go outside. They all start yelling at me and running like there is mommy. Their kisses and head rubbing on us human rubbing posts is a trip. My boys and girls love each other and love to run jump and play together. No matter how bad a day they can make you smile and laugh. How I ever lived without goats I will never know. And I hope I never have to live without them.


Very well put!


----------



## elevan (Jul 12, 2011)

We lost a large tree in yesterday's storms that blew through...almost fell on the field fencing.  As soon as the storm let up we were out there with the chainsaw cutting the branches off and tossing them over the fence for the goats to "clean".  As soon as they realized what we were up to they were right there for their treat    My goats make me smile at times like this...while we might have lost a good shade tree from our backyard, that tree provided just as much pleasure to us by watching the goats devour it.


----------



## cindyg (Jul 12, 2011)

I love how the babies just jump right into my arms for lovings.  And I get a huge kick out of seeing my big fat doe squeeze herself thru the pop door into the chicken house hoping to score some feed before I can get thru the people door and push her out.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh man do I love my sweeties.  Just came in from having three goats all trying to fit on my lap and get snuggles.  Way better than cat or dog snuggles too!


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2011)

Watching my other half chase my 15# nd doeling (on 3 legs!) around the yard after she escapes from the feed room. Nothing funnier!!!!  Gotta suggest it to his unit for a form of pt.... 30 GI's running down a few crazies! 

Or when the boys decide to "mark" the other half. (EVERYTHING is funny when it happens to him!)


----------



## RaychulRobot (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh the opportunity to GUSH about my girls? Who me?!

My ex boyfriend always thought it was funny when I'd pocket dial him while putting my girls to bed...singing to them, speaking to them in spanish...meeeeeeehing back at them...ai! I'm a crazy goat lady for sure, and completely unapologetic about it. 

I have the cutest goats that ever lived!!! Seriously!!!! 

They have a ladder that goes up to the roof of their goat barn, where they keep a look out and protect us from dangers like neighbor dogs and falling leaves and the garbage truck...

Any time a neighbor comes up to the yard, down they run to say hello and beg for pets and (if the neighbors are being naughty) treats! They really are the delight of the neighborhood. We've met so many neighbors through their antics. 

When we brought them home from being bred, one of the girls escaped as we were getting them out of the car...I was with that same city boy boyfriend and he's just not super animal savvy, so I just kinda kept an eye on things knowing Big wouldn't stray far as I quickly put Little in the pen. As I went after them, a couple cops cruise down our street, stop in front of the commotion and roll down the window. I thought I was going to get a scolding...but they just wanted to ask the goat's names!

My baby girls just light up my life. I love hearing their bleating in the morning when I wake up, I love how they jump up to greet me when I get home. 

I love "goat crazy hour" when they run and jump and twirl and bump heads. I loved when Little was smaller and would do acrobatics to escape the fence...I love when they're sleepy and I scratch their chests and their eyes half close and they start purring...I love when I sit on their stump and they jump up and flop down in my lap...

I love my goats! Perhaps I'm a bit nuts, it's true, but man, I'll take being crazy over being goat-less any day!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 14, 2011)

Just want to add one more post on this thread about loving and having our goats. I have been watching the Norfolk Eaglets. If noone knows we watched them be laid, hatch and growing up. Their mom was killed. Wildlife center of virginia took them in and took care of them. They are now ready to be released.  Which will happen on the 27th of this month. In my head I know it is the right thing to do. But my heart is breaking. As I found out the information today and read all the memories of mom, dad and babies I cried and cried. Finally I got off the computer and went outside. Finally I laughed and felt better. Why you ask because of my wonderful goats. The love and antics of them no matter how you are feeling is beyond anything you could find from anywhere else. Everyone needs goats.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 14, 2011)

Terri, you are as big a softie as I am.  I can soooooo see myself doing the very same thing.

The goats are great for lifting your spirits aren't they??  I bet those Eagles will be fine, they are wild things.....

DonnaBelle


----------

